# Southeast Michigan hanging out



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Had to work today just started a little later than usual. Tomorrow I have to work too but I do have Thursday off. I was thinking about goin down to flatrock either tonight or tomorrow night also. Let me know what your all doing.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I tell you what gents, I have one pole set up and strung up, and I have two more I gotta get situated, but if I don't have time I'll take the one alone I have set up and go fishing with y'all. Just let me know when and where this weekend or whatever.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i got sunday open if anyone cares to hook up. drop me a line. sounds like we are all pretty close to each other!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll see about getting a hold of you bolodunn. I think quite a few of us do live fairly close to one another.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

sunday say 6 am ish .......hummmmm flat rock at the bridge?


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

you're on poop!!! "great name" lost alot of tackle there last week,


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

the object is to "catch" not lose tackle silly


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll probably getting out of work around 6AM. If I know how to get to where you're talking about hopefully I can make it out that way by around 7 AM or so.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

hummm lets see.....telegraph ( m24) right next to the sr high rise in flat rock at the park......my puter is very slow so bear with me


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm looking at a map of Flat Rock right now, frogpoop, on Yahoo Maps. Would you be talking about the Huron River where Telegraph crosses over it?


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

thats close but im thinking of the dam...right behind the sr citizens bldg....right at the light im not sure what the name of the road is there


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

See you know specific spots in Flat Rock, I never really been in town long enough to know what building is what. Only been in there briefly to get gas on the way up to or back from Detroit.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

i belive it is hurron river dr, there 2 of them, if you are going north on telegraph it is right after telegraph crosses the river and go left and ur there


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

by the way when are you guys talking about going?


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

thinkin sunday am round 6 ish


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

What kind of critters you fellers fishing for down there.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll probably be there around 7AM or so. I'll be going for whatever is biting.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

ill probably be there about the same time


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

6:30 for me!!! last day for walleye!!!! anyone got tackle or bait suggestions? ps. i have a green f 150 with camo trim! i park right in front of the foot bridge. 

gill= i'm going for the "eyes"


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

hey rock! its just past the old michigan state police post on telegraph! soon as you cross the bridge


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

If you wanna know if I'm there, I have a blue '84 Chevy Caprice, looks like a great big blue boat that cruises the ghettos. I'll hope for around 7AM, but the sooner the better for me. Thanks for the info Bolodunn, I'll hopefully not get lost


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

you should be fine I think it is the only high rise at the light ( sr folks bldg)....I have a balck f150 reg cab that should be there round 6 ish...look out fish here we come.....


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

You know what sounds good? Walleye on white bread with extra cheese with sliced tomato, with some lettuce, and a good helping of mayo.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

mmmmm.......exchange the mayo for some tarter and ya got a deal......I have 3 pks in the freezer....going to pig out on that friday.....if there is any left that will be the sammy for lunch on sat


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Tartar sause sounds good too. Perhaps have one sandwich with mayo and another with tartar sauce. The more fish sandwiches the happier I am


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

I am chomping at the thought of getting out this weekend......I am so tired of unpacking....maybe I will find my elusive pack.....and take a break from this tying


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

So am I frogpoop, even if nothing gets caught I'd just be happy to get out there and do some fishing.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

ya know I have the patients.....but this is killing me .....havent had it this bad in a long time....sence that year where I couldnt miss a fish.....I am ready....so you know where ya got to go ..not going to get lost are ya


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll tell you what Frogpoop, I should be able to find the spot, but even if I do get lost, I'm going to find a stream anyways and fish there LOL But I don't think I will get lost.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

it's very easy to find.....what time are ya looking to get there...
I am hoping to run into some ppl that know of some diff spots on that river....the dam is a good place to start tho


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Frogpoop, I'm hoping to get there around 7AM, hopefully sooner if possible, but more then likely around 7-7:15AM. Looking forward to meeting you guys there.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Were we talking about today or Sunday? I was planing on going this morning but my friends girls car blew up last night so we pulled a late one rebuildin the motor and drinkin so I kinda woke up late today. Gtoin out this afternoon for sure though.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

rockin and I were talking about sunday am ( you are more than welcome to come along)......depending on my sons TDK practice....I could be perswaded........humm.....HONEY would you mind...........*


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

if when we go to OHIO......going to need to get an OHIO license......anyone know of a place to get one at 4 am ??


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

http://www.maumeetackle.net/ i think they open at 5:00am? i'll be out at flat rock around 6:30 on sunday. a guy "jethro" on here told me to fish the back water from the damn to the bridge.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Was there tonight for a few hours, didn't get anything and didnt see anyone land anything either.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I can't think of anybody that sells licenses that early in the morning. I know Woodville Surplus sells them, could give you directions there but they probably don't open until 9AM or so. I suppose if you really wanted to you could go to the Ohio DNR's website. 
FishinJoe, its still just a tad bit early yet before the runs hit, but I wouldn't mind fishing right stinkin' now and not catch anything. Just being out there with a pole in my hand is fun enough for me, and its even more fun catching the fat son of a guns.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Same way I think, that is why i'll probably go back tomorrow!


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey joe you going durring the day ??


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Fishing is so much fun, I don't think its mandatory to catch them, just would be nice to catch them.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

If you guys hook up in the morning I might join you. Won't guarantee it, depends on how tired I am after I get out of work at 6AM.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't know what time I am going yet, I just found out I have the day of. Might go to my girlfriends house tonight so might not wake up in the mornin but if not afternoon for sure.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Did it snow up your guys way today? We got less then an inch here, more or less a dusting. I wish it would get into the 50s and stay there once and for all. I'd like to do some fishing without freezing my butt off.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Tonight in Flatrock it was blowing pretty god but no accumliation that I know of.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I did some scouting at my fishing spot in Luna Pier, MI this morning and it was flurrying pretty good on the way back to my hometown of Lambertville, MI, but nothing was sticking (thankfully).


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Just checked out out the weather forecast for Flat Rock on Sunday morning on The Weather Channel's website, weather.com, and its looking pretty foobar. Supposed to rain all day Sunday, ironically starting at 6AM. Not freezing rain, just regular rain rain. If it rains, not to sound like a wuss, but is the meeting up at Flat Rock still on?


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i don't want to be a wusss either but i'm not going to stand out in the rain on sun. but iwill see how it is that morning !!!!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm not exactly liking the idea of standing in the rain either. Just if it was a quick shower then I don't mind sitting in the car until it passes through, but the weather reports are calling for rain practically all day.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

wimps.....I am still going.... it can rain on my parade.....besides the fish know it's wet anyways


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm not a wimp, I'm the son of the Wicked Witch of the Midwest, if it rains I melt  There is a chance I will still show up around 7AM or around then, weather reports are more wrong then right anyways.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

hheeeeyyy now! look here poop!! i'm gonna be there but if its pouring i'm out!!! i work in that crap enough, don't need it on my day off!! 

i still dig that name!! lol...


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I think his name rules, its right up there with Dick Trickle, I.P. Freely, and the infamous Ben D. Hoover.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i swear to you i knew a guy named "dick hardigen"! no lie!!!!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I wish I had that name, but the dude probably copyrighted it. How much you wanna bet he did?


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Rain oesn't bother me when im fishing. I am about to go out there this evening and then again tomorrow mornin. Who all is still going? I drive a black beat up escort, if ya see me say hi.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i'll prob. still go. have you done any good there yet? & tomorrow is the last day right?


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I think tomorrow is the last day. I'm hoping I can make it down there. If it rains I won't guarantee my arrival, but if it holds up its a good chance I'll be there.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

have no fear Joe I will be there rain or shine round 6 ish I will be in a black ford f150.... the fish know it's wet....let it rain makes the amatures stay home...


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Just got back, no one was doing any good including me. Just 2 small eyes. Had to test out the new wading boots though I am going to try my best for tomorrow morning, if not I will be there in the evening though RAIN, SLEET OR SNOW! It was a little cold down there tonight though I had to that out my laces before I could get my waders off.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL 
see ya in the am will bring the walleye sammys
I should be there rond 6 or so maybe a lill eariler


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

looks like ill be there in the am now too, see ya then.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey guys, I didn't get outta work until 7AM, and I decided to make a dash home instead of heading up there. It was drizzling ever so slightly with a few flakes here and there. I was tired so I figured I'll take a rain check for today. Any luck?


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

either flatrock or i "suck"!!! "skunked" never even seen a sign of a fish. & lost a buttload of tackle.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I had a feeling that would happen. One of my favorite times to fish is right after a downpour, especially when I'm fishing for bass.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry guys slept through my alarm and didnt make it out today, Man I wanted to get out for some last minute eyes too. Bolod, what were you fishing for when losing tackle? I have a secret for not gettin snagged when driftin spawn or flys, only lose a split shot or two sometimes.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

jigheads & grub bodies. i like them for walleye but flatrock does not!! lol... i will be using floating jigheads on the maumee! is that outing still on?


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Bolodunn, who else was there and did they have any luck?


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i didn't run into anyone. thinking of going to the mng tuesday though, anyone from down here going?


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Ahh can't help you on the jigheads, that is why I susally wear my waders you go out to them and they get unstuck, I still want to go if all you are interested.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Not sure about Tuesday, but I'm really looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

sorry ya'all couldnt make it out sunday....got to FR at 530 ish..had on slam my fly messed with it for about 2 min and lost it...one other hit after 6 am .......left there around 930 headed to oscoda went 4 for 8 at the ****.( didnt think I was going to give out the honey hole now did ya ?)......hooked up with my buddy in his drift boat and I got back on the road at 9 am........now to smoke those puppies.....OHH 4 I forget I did see 2 kids walking back to the parking lot with what looked like a 9 pound eye in tow when I was FR.......catch ya'all later


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Sounds like you had some fun out there Frogpoop. Supposed to get a snowstorm coming in later tonight after midnight and into tomorrow. I guess up to 8" before its all said and done. Really hope we don't get that much and whether we do or not, I hope it doesn't last that long. I guess its supposed to be 28 degrees by sunrise in the morning, which isn't too cold for snow.


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogpoop _
> *hey Joe where are you in dearborn I live at the outer drive monroe area *


Frogpoop were practically neighbors, I live on the corner of Audette St between Southfield and Pelham.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL....who ya trying to kid we used to be a lot closer neighbors.....I just moved from byrd st...over to bennett


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bully06 _
> *Frogpoop were practically neighbors, I live on the corner of Audette St between Southfield and Pelham. *


Acutally the corner of Audette and Raymond.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

we should get together and go fishing


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Awww, making friends with neighbors, you'd make a cute fishing couple LOL Just messing, but you two and everybody else on this thread should go fishing sometime in the not so distant future when the weather is better and people are more able to get out.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

eat sleep fish....got make time for the importaint things in life there bud......missed ya sunday.....did some driving for sure, but I cought fish and had fun sorry you missed out......back to tie some flies


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Frogpoop, I did two of those three Sunday morning after I came home from work. I ate and then slept. Wished I could've fished though, as I'm looking out my window. Oh well, there will be other days, buddy.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

hey rockinmichigan.....you ever fish the raisin river in monroe for smallies?

i grew up fishing it, and still do between tournaments, maybe we can hook up this year and do some wading. not much for size on the smallies, but there are tons of 8 to 12 inchers that are fun to catch. an occasional 14 to 16 incher as well!!!

get in touch with me....i would like to do some walleye fishing at luna pier, if you don't mind a tag-a-long.


----------

